# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Skyrim

## warlord

This game is awesome...does anyone else play? Also If u do I accidentally killed a shop owner (lol) but will they come back to life at some point or r they gone forever

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

My girlfriend plays Skyrim, I'm not huge into games but I can appreciate a good one every once and awhile.

They are probably gone, but I'm not 100% sure on that

----------


## Melody

They will be forever dead lying in the same spot for the rest of the game LOL  :Very Happy:

----------


## warlord

Crap lol wish I hadn't done that

----------


## Wes

I've been wanting to pick it up but I don't play games a whole bunch anymore so I am waiting to get it on sale on steam. Heard it is a great game though.

----------


## Juliemay13

> This game is awesome...does anyone else play? Also If u do I accidentally killed a shop owner (lol) but will they come back to life at some point or r they gone forever


I've heard it's good too but don't really have much time to play it.  I've been playing FFXI since 2004 and Aion since 2009-they keep me busy..lol.  My daughter does play it though and loves it!  She did the same thing sort of with a chicken in town.  She killed one and all the townspeople chased her or something like that.  I have the game though...maybe I'll try it soon.

----------


## Mike41793

I love skyrim! Ya that shop owneris dead for good i think...

----------


## MasonC2K

> I love skyrim! Ya that shop owneris dead for good i think...


Unless you have the PC version and use the resurrect command.

But bodies will some times disappear. I ninja killed that annoying Talos guy in Whiterun and the next day his body was gone.

----------


## crepers86

I am thinking of getting it for PC I did have oblivion for xbox but I am not a gamer to have kept my xbox I had it for a month and got board. but I love tinkering with games on the computer from time to time. Its my all around entertainment system. A lot of pc games are even compatable with xbox controlers

----------


## bad-one

> This game is awesome...does anyone else play? Also If u do I accidentally killed a shop owner (lol) but will they come back to life at some point or r they gone forever


This is the only game in a long time that can keep me on the 360 for hours on end! Love it  :Smile: 

And yea, unless you have it on pc you can't bring people back. Although, that's ok if they are annoying non essential people. I'd just loot their bodies for all their worth and take all the stuff in the shop  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alexandra V

This has to be my favorite game of all time, there have been times where I will be playing for 4 (sometimes more) hours solid. And yes, unless you start over from a save before you killed him, he's gone for good.

I've made plenty of mistakes like that because I'm a stealth archer and sometimes shoot people on sight lol.

----------


## warlord

im an archer 2 so i find myself "hunting" from the outskirts of towns lol...and i know what you mean about that darn chicken its best not to kill him lol

----------


## Mike41793

Belethor, the shop keeper in Whiterun, deserves to be killed just bc of his voice. Its so annoying its like hes asking for it lmao

----------


## rebelrachel13

I play it!!!  :Very Happy: 

Shop owners definitely dead for good. I killed Arcadia in her store near the beginning of my game. 90 hours of playtime and many in-game months later... still there.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sarin

I have a tendancy to get bored of games quickly. I need to be constantly challenged. I played Skyrim when it came out for a while. After I beat the main quest it wasn't really fun anymore! Boo.. Good game though!

----------


## Rob

Loved skyrim

----------


## CherryPython

I lost my boyfriend to Skyrim the day it came out  :Smile: 

Skyrim widow.  Thats me.
I may just nick it off him... I watched him play and it was really good  :Smile:

----------


## Wh00h0069

It kept me interested for a couple months. The only thing that I did not like about it is that I completed the main quest way to early. It is sometimes hard to find quest lines to do.

----------


## Mike41793

> It kept me interested for a couple months. The only thing that I did not like about it is that I completed the main quest way to early. It is sometimes hard to find quest lines to do.


Just walk through any town and talk to people in it.  Youll get plenty of quests to do lol...

----------


## rebelrachel13

I've been playing a lot of Skyrim lately. The main quest is rather short, but once you get it out of the way there is a LOT to do. Don't underestimate how much play time you can get out of it  :Wink: 

Right now I'm working on bringing the Stormcloaks into power. Skyrim belongs to the Nords!

----------


## warlord

i really loved it in the beginning finsihed the main quest line and a bunch of other quests but the quests started getting to repetetive and i got bored with itpaid 10 bucks for it got my fun out of it and sold it for 30....thats a win in my book lol now to wait until assasins creed 3 comes out

----------


## rebelrachel13

Thought I'd bring this thread back since I've been playing a little too much Skyrim again. Here's some screenshots to prove it. It's such a nice-looking game.

----------


## Coleslaw007

I love Skyrim! Fallout 3 was sick too. I'm a sneaky archer cat-person in it

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

